# need help! tcr comp limited or tcr comp 3



## edgeman (Nov 1, 2005)

still searching for my 04' tcr comp 1, but now i have another dilema, my LBS has 1 tcr limited lg in stock (at their warehouse/still in box) at a msrp of $1900.00 but with a 25% discount which comes out to $1425.00 & a tcr comp 3 at $1150.00, only difference is the color. limited in white & carbon & the comp 3 in red & carbon & components, limited w/ultegra's & comp 3 w/105's, wheelsets,etc are the same. so the overall difference is $275.00. i would like to know if the ultegra is worth the $275.00 difference & why? also i have seen the comp 3 & IMO the red & carbon is quite striking, but have yet to see the limited, seen only a picture at giants site. not too excited about the white, but that was only a picture. does anyone have a actual photo of a limited? would appreciate a photo post. thanks!


----------



## TZL (May 4, 2005)

i would go with the limited over the comp 3

the limited is Ultegra 10 speed, vs 105 9 speed on the comp 3, plus personally I think the white color of the limited looks cooler.........but then again I have white bar tape, seat, helmet, shoes, and jersey............


----------



## chrisjohn (Sep 15, 2005)

Buy the one you like the best.

I like the Ultegra 10 hoods better than the 105, they're just like the Dura Ace hoods.

Also, you're getting a smoking deal on either bike, so shut up and buy one.


----------

